# Pokeman



## Scott (Nov 29, 2005)

What's up with Pokeman - any problems with it?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Nov 29, 2005)

It's inane.

Seriously, I don't know if it's any more dangerous than your typical fantasies for children. I do know that Transformers and G. I. Joe were far superior entertainment.

EDITED TO CORRECT TYPO.

[Edited on 11-30-2005 by mgeoffriau]


----------



## satz (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you mean PokeMON? 

Just saying... you might not get any responses if ppl dun know what you are referring to..

[Edited on 11-30-2005 by satz]


----------



## Scott (Nov 30, 2005)

Glanced through a pokeMON (thanks, Mark) book and it talks about certain characters "evolving" into other charcters. Does not sound like ordinary macroevolution, but is evolution a part of the Pokemon world?


----------



## satz (Nov 30, 2005)

hmm..

I believe the evolution is more of the caterpillar to butterfly type.

Given that people on this board accept other fantasies like Lord of the Rings etc i think to be consistent i would say that there is nothing inherently wrong with pokemon per se, though that does not mean i would necessarily let my children get into it. ( Well i assume you are asking for your kids )

I think are one or two characters which have a 'ghost' type theme and that could lead to some issues, especially where children are concerned, though.


----------



## Scott (Nov 30, 2005)

Found this Christian Assessment of Pokemon. Does not sound dangerous, so long as monitored (although that is true with everything and not unique to Pokemon). The evolution thing is not Darwinian evolution, but a conscious change in the character. Agreed that not much different in principle than LOTR.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 30, 2005)

Evolution in Pokemon is really a kind of metamorphosis. It is using the term in the broader sense.

The only issue I can remember is some creatures have have psychic and telekinetic powers, but again it is a fantasy world.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 30, 2005)

transformers is way better, so is Star Wars, Star Trek, etc....

If we look at these as thing's merly for entertainment value only then it's fine. in my opinion.

blade


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2005)

My son was into the Pokemon cards when he was in kindergarden/first grade, then moved on to Yugi-oh cards when he was in second and third grade, then in forth grade he moved into skateboarding which he's still into now in fifth grade. 

There are various collector game cards like those, even a deck called "Ressurection" cards, that are sold at some Christian book stores (not real popular, even among Christian circles). It has a grave yard, just like the other games do to put your cards when you lose a battle, with that one you can 'win' lost souls during various plays and with certain cards.

Something I noticed is that some older kids who continued to play with the cards when they were in fourth and fifth grade, would look through the decks of the younger kids and steal cards or trade them a 'fake' card for a 'real' card, and yes, there is a difference. And as the little kids really don't know the difference between the two they lost many cards, and the older kids who would do this, sought out the more niave to the game, kids just to do that. Because not only were the kids niave so were the parents. The parents wanted their kids to have the 'highest' point cards because they were really into the game, so they would go out and buy the cards individually, paying $10, $20 or more only to have their kids trade the cards away.

They also have card shops where you can buy cards and trade cards, they have books that list how much each card is 'worth' and will allow you to trade for the same $ amount. They won't pay you for the cards but will give you store credit to get something else. 

I realize this may not be what your asking concerning the cards, but it's something you as a parent need to know if your going to put your money into buying the cards for your child, as they can get pretty expensive. 

My suggestion is learn to play the game with your child, maybe even sit down with him and watch the cartoon with him so that you can get a better idea on what it's all about.


----------

